# Your resolutions for 2014



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi guys. We always make some new-year resolutions each year but only some remember them at the end. I thought if you could be reminded of your resolution at the year end, it would be great.

Post your new year resolutions for the year 2014 at this page: Year Resolution Remainder
You will be reminded of your resolutions at the end of 2014 so you can self-analyze how many resolutions did you complete.

Hope you will try it 

*Submit your resolutions here: Year Resolution Remainder*


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 26, 2013)

I will top my class in 2014


----------



## srkmish (Dec 26, 2013)

I will save money to buy ipad air in 2014


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> I will top my class in 2014





srkmish said:


> I will save money to buy ipad air in 2014



Could you submit them here: Year Resolution Remainder


----------



## srkmish (Dec 26, 2013)

I have filled and submitted. I was thinking can we create a group or something like this where we can post our future goals and motivate each other and share our goal progress/plans.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

srkmish said:


> I have filled and submitted. I was thinking can we create a group or something like this where we can post our future goals and motivate each other and share our goal progress/plans.



I was also thinking of similar site but I'm not much interested in developing websites


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 26, 2013)

I want to quit smoking.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey, @harshilsharma63 ...
Don't wanna rain on your parade but shouldn't it be "Reminder" and not "Remainder"???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, @harshilsharma63 ...
> Don't wanna rain on your parade but shouldn't it be "Reminder" and not "Remainder"???



Corrected. I always welcome reporting errors in my content


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2013)

technically @harshilsharma63 was correct because at the end of 2014 what you will be looking at will be the remainder of resolutions.reminders are irrelevant at the end of duration.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> technically @harshilsharma63 was correct because at the end of 2014 what you will be looking at will be the remainder of resolutions.reminders are irrelevant at the end of duration.



I created it to remind members of their resolutions, so I think 'reminder' is correct.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I created it to remind members of their resolutions, so I think 'reminder' is correct.



+1 to this...

Remainder seems odd and out of context!!! 

Anyway, no entry from me as I can't stick to any of my resolutions for more than one week!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> +1 to this...
> 
> Remainder seems odd and out of context!!!
> 
> Anyway, no entry from me as I can't stick to any of my resolutions for more than one week!!!



Just try for once. You don't have make resolution like "I'll work out 5 days a week". Make realistic resolutions, which support you in what you are doing. Like if you are a college student, it could be "I'll learn one subject in this/next semester properly" and then do this with a subject of your interest. Similarly, you could say "I'll do something to get a standing ov. form all my co-workers" if you are employed. Give it a try


----------



## $hadow (Dec 26, 2013)

Try to spend more time with my relatives.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Just try for once. You don't have make resolution like "I'll work out 5 days a week". Make realistic resolutions, which support you in what you are doing. Like if you are a college student, it could be "I'll learn one subject in this/next semester properly" and then do this with a subject of your interest. Similarly, you could say "I'll do something to get a standing ov. form all my co-workers" if you are employed. Give it a try



Hey, I tried but it's giving me an "invalid user name" error!!!


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 26, 2013)

1920x1080


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

1- Go out on tour , various places in north India. "Laddakh","Rishikesh","Corbett","Nepal".
2.Buy a DSLR and a Bike(Pulsar 200ns) , to contribute and accomplish the 1.
3.Learn music , (guitar and piano.)
4.Find and establish good friendly relationship with a girl. ( Most difficult.)
5.Huge change in Job.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> 1920x1080


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2013)

1. Reduce my weight 15 KG at least (this year reduced 10)
2. Get a better job
3. Get engaged/married
4. Upgrade my DSLR and get a wide angle lens (according to my one lens per year plan)


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> 1920x1080


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, I tried but it's giving me an "invalid user name" error!!!



The errors ocur when you input 3 or less characters. Anyways, try it now 

Why isn't anyone using that page?

*Submit your resolutions here: Year Resolution Remainder*


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The errors ocur when you input 3 or less characters. Anyways, try it now
> 
> Why isn't anyone using that page?
> 
> *Submit your resolutions here: Year Resolution Remainder*



Okay, done...


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2013)

1440x900


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> 1440x900


----------



## R2K (Dec 27, 2013)

Resolution for 2014 : Full HD


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 27, 2013)

R2K said:


> Resolution for 2014 : Full HD





theserpent said:


> 1440x900



Lolol


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

R2K said:


> Resolution for 2014 : Full HD


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

i want to mek a geeyuph on these new yur!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 27, 2013)

Start my job career for sure, and a good one, probably govt.
It's not a resolution, but target which I'm surely going to achieve.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

In the spirit of new year


----------



## Nipun (Dec 27, 2013)

Try to get as good marks as possible in exams. But that was last year's resolution too. 



flyingcow said:


> 1920x1080



You beat me to it...


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2013)

Okay,Being serious.
Getting atleast 70+% now onwards(2 sem and up)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

need to get at the least 75% aggregate. only one sem to go


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 27, 2013)

here is my resolution?/wishlist
get new gffocus on studies(both at same time)
buy new gadgets,help the poor
get new guitar,amp
get out of india


----------



## kaz (Dec 27, 2013)

1st day 1st show of all movies staring Katrina,  Kareena, Diana,  Illeana and Sonam <3 

And also to clear my back papers starting  from Jan 1st :'(

Few more- To visit Chilika Lake, Puri,  Nandankanan @bbsr, Tapta Pani,  Deer Park etc etc because there's only few months of stay left in Odisha 

One more- see my signature


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 27, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> here is my resolution?/wishlist
> get new gffocus on studies(both at same time)
> buy new gadgets,help the poor
> get new guitar,amp
> *get out of india*


And go to Netherlands


----------



## Nipun (Dec 27, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> here is my resolution?/wishlist
> get new gffocus on studies(both at same time)
> buy new gadgets,help the poor
> get new guitar,amp
> *get out of india*



Why wait? Exit now!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> g*et out of india*


do it first, then you can 


Nanducob said:


> get new gffocus on studies(both at same time)
> buy new gadgets,help the poor
> get new guitar,amp


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> And go to Netherlands



Then I wont be able tocome back to India,again



Nipun said:


> Why wait? Exit now!



Obama won't allow



rijinpk1 said:


> do it first, then you can



I like Indian girls



kaz said:


> 1st day 1st show of all movies staring Katrina,  Kareena, Diana,  Illeana and Sonam <3
> 
> And also to clear my back papers starting  from Jan 1st :'(
> 
> ...


There is no model named Nikon Dxxxx


----------



## kaz (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah I'm little confused(d3200/d5100/d5200).  Also depends on how much Papa is willing to pay


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 27, 2013)

to continue my PG course & get better results
get a job
get a gf
move out of nagpur.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

>To Study Hard 
>To save money for my Future Gaming Rig
>To Gain Atleast 15 kg weight


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> >To Study Hard
> >To save money for my Future Gaming Rig
> >To Gain Atleast 15 kg weight



To get a new gf ?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> >To Study hard



We decide this each year 
Hope you'll suceed :')


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> We decide this each year
> Hope you'll suceed :')



me, in every sem... but never succeeded


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2013)

First of all, its nice of harshilsharma63 to have created this thread. 

And now, I am extremely sorry for what I am posing next:
I have created a Time Capsule thread here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cavern/180314-year-2014-ad-time-capsule-analysis-year-2013-a.html

*Two reasons: *
I posted a thread about Time Capsule 2013 last time, and wanted to have a thread dedicated to discuss the same.
I wanted to have it in "The Cavern" section, away from the prying eyes of Mr. Google.

I think both these threads can co-exist. Sorry again. since I didn't want to create an identical thread, but a separate thread made more sense in this scenario. 

So to all members who posted on the last Time Capsule thread, please share your experiences. And those who want to record their wishes from the next year please do so!


----------



## kaz (Dec 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> >To Gain Atleast 15 kg weight



Loose in my case


----------



## R2K (Dec 28, 2013)

Bust my a$$ in the gym
Take some time off work really soon. (haven't took a single vacation in last 2.5 years) I give it 6 more months before I go crazy and start punching all the customers in the face.
Save money (Well..I have benn doing this for like last 5 years so not really a resolution)
Try to be less awkward around people.( Being an introvert is not helping at all)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> To get a new gf ?



Not so Early 



ankush28 said:


> We decide this each year
> Hope you'll suceed :')



yep will try my best


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 28, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> 4. Upgrade my DSLR and get a wide angle lens (according to my one lens per year plan)


Which lenses do you already have? I might get a 50mm f/1.4 next year.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

To everyone who didn't use the link mentioned in my original post: I'll still remind you of your resolutions, via PM


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> To everyone who didn't use the link mentioned in my original post: I'll still remind you of your resolutions, via PM



I already fill the form, no pm to me


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> I already fill the form, no pm to me





> *To everyone who didn't use the link mentioned in my original post*: I'll still remind you of your resolutions, via PM



You are safe


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I want to quit smoking.



why???

everybody wants to live...
think about tobacco employees
their children
their family
think about the shopkeepers,their mediators,childrens..
think about doctors who wont get cases related to smoking..
nurses,whole hospital employees,
by not smoking you are putting hard time to their lives


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> why???
> 
> everybody wants to live...
> think about tobacco employees
> ...



troll or serious, it's sick.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> why???
> 
> everybody wants to live...
> think about tobacco employees
> ...



Think about that 22 year old Mukesh who didn't live through mouth cancer. The guy who is shown before every movie.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> troll or serious, it's sick.



is joke



Nipun said:


> Think about that 22 year old Mukesh who didn't live through mouth cancer. The guy who is shown before every movie.



what happened to Mukesh.Is he in hospital?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> is joke
> 
> 
> 
> what happened to Mukesh.Is he in hospital?



He is dead. RIP.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 29, 2013)

^^ Yeah man, RIP Mukesh  19xx-2013


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2013)

I think cigs get most of the blame.I'm sure that Mukesh used other tobacco products like pan,chainig yadda yadda


----------



## Nipun (Dec 31, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> ^^ Yeah man, RIP Mukesh  19xx-2013



2013? I have been seeing him for years...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mukesh Died in October,2009



flyingcow said:


> ^^ Yeah man, RIP Mukesh  19xx-2013



so he got extra 4 year life


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2013)

On a serious note you guys should really stop getting high. Taking too much of these can be injurious to your health. Seriously. Stop this bad habit guys .


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll learn some programming stuff


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> I'll learn some programming stuff



:highfive:


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 31, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> On a serious note you guys should really stop getting *high*. Taking too much of these can be injurious to your health. Seriously. Stop this bad habit guys .


aww man i was gonna board a plane tommorow damn 


ASHISH65 said:


> Mukesh Died in October,2009
> so he got extra 4 year life


haha you still remember him lol


Nipun said:


> 2013? I have been seeing him for years...


\
i dindt get you..


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Dec 31, 2013)

Get Fit and Lean. So far 23 Kg down.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 31, 2013)

My Resolution for New year 2014 is to complete any of these below tasks which I left in vain.

* Learn Image Editing (Photoshop)
* Learn Video Editing (Sony Vegas Pro)
* Learn Android Game Development.
* Learn Android App Development.

And Hopefully NOT TO START ANY NEW LEARNING CONCEPTS.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> I'll learn some programming stuff



Aren't you a computer science student?


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2013)

no buddy.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> I'll learn some programming stuff



 same here.Just a basic


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 31, 2013)

4k . . .

coding?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 31, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> i dindt get you..



I have been seeing him before movies start in theaters, "...Mukesh ab nai bacha..."("Mukesh is no more"). I was just pointing out that he did not die in 2013.


----------



## Ravi. (Jan 1, 2014)

4k ultra hd


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 1, 2014)

Nipun said:


> I have been seeing him before movies start in theaters, "...Mukesh ab nai bacha..."("Mukesh is no more"). I was just pointing out that he did not die in 2013.


aah.
I get you now


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> 4k . . .
> 
> coding?



Didn't get it.


----------



## R2K (Jan 1, 2014)

Well my resolution was go to gym regularly. Today I got up super early and walked to gym even though it was biting cold outside. But guess what ? The gym was closed. So I would say it was a good start to my new year resolution. Thanks to the gym staff who apparently took a swim in booze last night celebrating new year


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2014)

Most of the times my year goes opposite of what I do on New Year's day. So today I woke up late, would be playing games now and no study today.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

Waste 2x more time than I wasted in 2013.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 1, 2014)

larki patayunga.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 1, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> larki patayunga.



Missed call se ?


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Missed call se ?


----------



## snap (Jan 1, 2014)

*trendsimages.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/funny-new-years-blogs_1388107173.jpg

courtesy by gearbox  from epic fail thread


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> Waste 2x more time than I wasted in 2013.



you have a great year ahead then


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 23, 2014)

full hd


----------

